# Beinharte Weihnachtsausfahrt am Sonntag den 13.12.09  mit  Anschließender Einkehr



## Mr Cannondale (7. Dezember 2009)

Es ist mal wieder so weit: 
Das Letzte Beinhartevent steht bevor
Die alljährliche Beinharte Weihnachtsausfahrt

Treffpunkt ist der Bacchushof bei Schwabenheim um 12.00 Uhr
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...21471,8.106451&spn=0.015888,0.033088&t=h&z=15


Wir fahren durch das Rheihessische Hügelland, je nach Wetter und Zustand der Wege auf Aspahltierten Feldwegen oder Trails
Das Tempo ist gemütlich, sodass jeder mitkommt, die Reine Fahrzeit beträgt ca. 2,5 Stunden 
Am Ende der Tour, ca. 15 Uhr gibt es natürlich die obligatorische Einkehr im Bacchushof:
Ausserhalb 8, 55270 Schwabenheim, Tel Nr: 06130-945848

Wer kann mitfahren?
Wie immer sind auch Nichtmitglieder des MTB-Club Beinhart herzlich zur Tour willkommen. Die Teilnahme ist kostenlos und unverbindlich, aber auf eigene Gefahr. 

Wie anmelden?
Hier im Forum. 

Was mitbringen?
Funktionstüchtiges Bike, Helm, der Witterung angepasste Bekleidung  

Falls das Wetter wirklich extrem Saumäßig sein sollte, erfolgt die Absage hier im Forum um 10 Uhr

Da ich aus Gesundheitlichen Gründen die Tour nicht Guiden kann, übernimmt Jürgen Ripplinger den Guide

Bitte schaut immer mal wieder in den Fred rein, da sich die Abfahrtzeit sich noch ändern könnte

Ich freu mich auf eure rege Teilnahme


----------



## Bettina (7. Dezember 2009)

Dabei!
@Uwe: Brauchst du einen Autotransfer zum Bacchushof?

Gruß Bettina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripman (7. Dezember 2009)

Alsoooooo ... mein Name schreibt sich mit einem P 

Ansonsten werden es wohl mehr asphaltierte Wege oder Schotterstraßen, in der Gegend gibts nicht sonderlich viele Trails, die, die aber vorhanden sind, die wollen wir schon mitnehmen. Und an Ausrüstung würde ich vorsichtshalber zusätzlich mal ein Licht mitnehmen, man weiß ja nie.

OK, also kommender Sonntag High Noon in Schwabenheim. Wer ist noch dabei??

CU

Jürgen

P.S.: Werde ausnahmsweise mal mit meinem Torsten-"Special" erscheinen.


----------



## rumblestilz (7. Dezember 2009)

Ripman schrieb:


> Alsoooooo ... mein Name schreibt sich mit einem P



Pürgen? Jürpen!?


----------



## Murph (7. Dezember 2009)

Da ich´s ja "endlich" in den Verein geschafft hab,  melde ich mich mal vorsichtshalber an  !

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Ripman (7. Dezember 2009)

rumblestilz schrieb:


> Pürgen? Jürpen!?



@Frank: Hast Recht: Meinte natürlich meinen Familiennamen 

Trotzdem     

CU

Jürgen


----------



## Mr Cannondale (7. Dezember 2009)

Bettina schrieb:


> Dabei!
> @Uwe: Brauchst du einen Autotransfer zum Bacchushof?
> 
> Gruß Bettina



Ich werde mit meinem Kranken Trike kommen und mal versuchen, ob ich das Beinharte Tempo mit dem Teil halten kann


----------



## Caprifischer (7. Dezember 2009)

Bin auch dabei,

bis Sonntag...

Werner W.


PS: Rike, Du bist zwar noch nicht angemeldet, aber wenn Du dies getan hast und mit deinem "Bus" hinfährst, nimmst du mich mit???


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (8. Dezember 2009)

Melde 2 Beinharte an!!!


Lieber Pürpen Rippman, wir freun uns drauf !!

Marion


----------



## Bettina (8. Dezember 2009)

@Jürpen: wann fährst du in MZ los?  *duckundweg*  Du radelst doch hin, oder? 


(zurück hätte ich eine MFG)


----------



## Ripman (8. Dezember 2009)

@Bettina: Wollte auf jeden Fall mit dem Rad anfahren.

Route: Gonsenheim, Lerchenberg, Ober Olmer Wald, Mainzer Berg und dann nach Schwabenheim runter.
Start 11:00 Uhr

Wegen Mitfahrgelegenheit: nehme ich gerne an. Werde versuchen, das Rad richtig einzusauen, jetzt ist es ja bloß dreckig )

CU

Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matthias2003 (8. Dezember 2009)

Obwohl es sicher eisekalt wird, bin ich trotzdem dabei.

Matthias

@Jürgen
HP-Termin am mo oder di ?


----------



## Ripman (9. Dezember 2009)

matthias2003 schrieb:


> @Jürgen
> HP-Termin am mo oder di ?



@ Matthias: Das darfst Du Dir aussuchen, habe an beiden Tagen nichts besonderes vor. Musst nur noch ne Uhrzeit sagen.

CU

Jürgen


----------



## Raschauer (10. Dezember 2009)

Eine Stunde fahr ich mit euch mit muss mich aber dann ausklinken


----------



## Rike75 (11. Dezember 2009)

Ich komme auch mit !! Lampentechnisch sieht es zwar bei mir schlecht aus, aber wenn alle anderen eine gute Lampe haben, wirds schon reichen!

Bis Sonntag

Rike


----------



## der wahre H. (12. Dezember 2009)

Bin mal gespannt, wo der Glühweinstand aufgebaut ist ?

Gruß

Helge


----------



## odu (12. Dezember 2009)

Hi,

ich bin auch dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christian M (12. Dezember 2009)

Hi,

ich komme auch mit zur Weihnachtsausfahrt.


Christian


----------



## Ulli1412 (12. Dezember 2009)

Bin auch dabei!


----------



## Luzie (12. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Sandmann, 

ich bin auch dabei und hoffe, das du diesmal keinen Sand findest...

Bis morgen


----------



## Rockside (12. Dezember 2009)

Ich komme natürlich auch. Hoffentlich kann ich mit Luzie mithalten


----------



## Cynthia (13. Dezember 2009)

Wir, uwe50 und ich, machen uns nachher auch auf den Weg - erst vierrädrig, dann zweimal zweirädrig. 

Bis später!

Gruß, Christina


----------



## Misungu (13. Dezember 2009)

Da Gäste immer wilkommen sind und auch die Samstagstouren mit Euch viel Spass machen, bin ich heute auch dabei.

Gruß, Sven


----------



## Jens77 (13. Dezember 2009)

Wir kommen auch.

Grüße
Jens und Patrizia


----------



## Christian M (13. Dezember 2009)

Hallo!

Ich muss krankheitsbedingt wieder absagen.

Wünsche euch viel Spass


Bis denne Christian


----------



## Ripman (13. Dezember 2009)

Sodele,

wieder daheim und langsam am auftauen Muss sagen, die Rückfahrt nach Mainz war gar nicht sooo schlimm, wie vermutet. Trotz der steifen Brise aus Süd-Ost.

Alla, vielen Dank an alle Mitfahrer für die angenehme Begleitung, vielen Dank an Uwe und Bettina für die Orga und ...... vielen, vielen Dank an Andrea, die uns nicht nur eingeheizt, sondern auch lecker beköstigt hat 

Fazit: Kann man nächstes Jahr durchaus wiederholen.

CU

Jürgen

P.S.: Muss jetzt mal schauen, wie ich gefühlte 5kg Dreck vom Rad bekomme.

P.S.: @ Paffi habs mir noch mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen, nee Du kannst Dein neuests Bike selbst putzen


----------



## Bettina (13. Dezember 2009)

Eine gelungene Ausfahrt: tolle Schlammwege, Winterpanorama mit Schneematsch, herrlicher Sonnenschein und dann kam schon die wunderbare Einkehr  Danke Andrea 

Und danach wunderbar bergab, die Temperaturen hatten angezogen, der Matsch war zumindest am Rad angefroren, auf dem Boden war es noch schön weich 

Als der Schnee horizontal von links nach rechts wehte, hatte der Guide ein einsehen  und führte uns zurück zum Ausgangspunkt. 

Vielen Dank an alle die dabei waren und gute Laune hatten! Und natürlich an unseren Uwe und an den Jürgen für das Guiden. 

Allen ein frohes Fest, schöne Feiertage und bis bald wieder, Räder geputzt und auf gehts!!

Bettina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Murph (14. Dezember 2009)

Auch von mir danke für die schöne Ausfahrt!
Wie immer nette Leuts,schöner Schlamm und viiiiiel Wasser.

Bike sieht schon wieder "ansehbar" aus 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Ripman (14. Dezember 2009)

Konnte mich nicht zurückhalten und habe auf der HP einen Bericht der gesterigen Ereignisse hinterlassen.

CU

Jürgen


----------



## Cynthia (14. Dezember 2009)

Trotz der Kälte und aller zeitraubenden Vor- und Nachbereitungen war es eine schöne Ausfahrt in für mich unbekanntem, aber tollem Gebiet. 

Danke fürs Guiden und Vorbereiten der Leckereien!








 Christina


----------



## Werner (14. Dezember 2009)

Ripman schrieb:


> Konnte mich nicht zurückhalten und habe auf der HP einen Bericht der gesterigen Ereignisse hinterlassen.



Sehr schöner Bericht Jürgen, sehr plastisch, nach dem Lesen meint man fast, dabei gewesen zu sein

Bis die Tage...
...Werner


----------



## Mr Cannondale (14. Dezember 2009)

Vielen Dank an Jürgen, der die Beinharte Weihnachtsausfahrt trotz einstelliger Temperaturen geguidet hat und an Andrea für den Glühweinstopp im warmen Bienenhäuschen!
Hier gibts ein paar Fotos:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/24590


----------



## Raschauer (15. Dezember 2009)

Von mir auch noch mal Danke an Uwe ,Jürgen und Andrea Leider konnte ich ja nur kurz mitfahren aber den Glühweinstopp musste ich noch mitnehmen

Ich wünsche euch allen ein schönes Fest und nen guten Rutsch (aber den hatten wir ja schon am Sonntag)

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## Luzie (15. Dezember 2009)

Danke Jürgen,

für`s guiden. Sand hast ja leider nicht finden können, aber der Schlamm war genauso schön  
Mir fällt spontan ein neuer Name für dich ein... 

Danke auch an Andrea und Uwe für den tollen Glühweinstop, da wollte man dann garnicht mehr weiterfahren, weil es so gemütlich war.

Ich wünsche euch allen schöne Weihnachten, viele  und kommt gut ins neue Jahr


----------



## Caprifischer (16. Dezember 2009)

Dem möchte ich mich auch anschließen...

Jürgen, vielen Dank fürs guiden 

Uwe, vielen Dank für die orga  und

Andrea, mein Herzchen, für die liebe Überraschung

wünsche auch allen wunderschöne und nicht zu verfressene Weihnachten und natürlich einen Guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr

Bis bald,

Werner W.


----------



## Rockside (16. Dezember 2009)

Dem bereits gesagten kann ich mich auch nur noch anschließen ... und vielen Dank auch von mir an alle, die die gelungene Weihnachtsausfahrt möglich gemacht haben.

Und auch einen Guten Rutsch (aber ohne Hals - und Beinbruch) ins beinharte Neue Jahr

Bis demnächst, 
Rolf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (17. Dezember 2009)

Soooo. Endlich auch fertig mit putzen !!!! Was ne lustige Schlamschlacht :kotz:!!!! 

Das gleiche bitte nächstes Jahr genau wieder so !!!

LG und bis die Tage Marion


----------



## matthias2003 (17. Dezember 2009)

Mrs. Rocky M. schrieb:


> Soooo. Endlich auch fertig mit putzen !!!! Was ne lustige Schlamschlacht :kotz:!!!!
> 
> Das gleiche bitte nächstes Jahr genau wieder so !!!
> 
> LG und bis die Tage Marion



Genau! Am schönsten war es am Mainzer Berg als die Ketten+Schaltwerke einfrohren und wir dann endlich abgebrochen hatten 
Der Abschlussevent nach 17Uhr bei 95 Grad hat mir allerdings noch besser gefallen.

Danke nochmal an Jürgen+Andrea+Uwe


----------



## Sparcy (17. Dezember 2009)

Auch von mir ein dickes Dankeschön.
War ne lustige Schlammschlacht.


----------



## Mr Cannondale (18. Dezember 2009)

kein Bild


----------

